# XDm 9mm Very Short Range Report



## david636 (Dec 10, 2008)

I purchased an XDm 9mm on Monday. Took it to the range on Tuesday, 14 degrees, (windchill 4 degrees), with snow and ice, but at least I had the entire range to myself.

I’m closer to being a novice than an expert, but IMO the XDm was very sweet to fire. At 15 yards the sights were very accurate. The pistol just felt good in my hands, well balanced and easy to grip. I fired 50 rounds with no problems.

My only compliant is that the 19 round mag’s are difficult to load, even with the mag loader. I’m guessing this will get easier with use and warmer weather.
:smt023


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

it will get a little easier...I have an XD9 and an XD45...The 45 from day one was like butter to load the mags...Very easy to load. I only felt great resistance from the last two...The 9 has always been a little harder to load, but it is also a smaller round and less of it to push with your thumb. I had a compact 40 XD that was harder to load than either of my two current XD's


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Those magazines are going to take a long time to break in. You need to send the whole package to me since I have strong hands and I will break it in for you. :smt083


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

my new mags are really tough to load as well..


----------

